# Now weight gain...



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I lost 22 lbs (about 10lbs of which I could have done without). Then had my thyroid removed in mid February and now I can't keep the weight off no matter what I do. Dr said I'm still a little high (WHAT!?!?) and wanted to reduce my synthyroid but I had a heart attack so he only had me cut the pill in half one day of the week. Been about a month. Still gaining. Yesterday for instance I got up at 5:45am. Worked out on weights and hula hoop for about 1 1/2 hours. Had 3 cups of coffee with skim milk, and a granola bar (nature valley fruit and nut). Stripped and waxed the kitchen, both bathrooms and the washroom floor (took about 2 hours) washed 2 horses then had lunch which was 1 diced tomato and 1/2 diced cucumber with low fat Italian Dressing and a small handful of dried fruit and almonds. Then cleaned 4 corrals (took about an hour) then showered went to work for a couple of hours, met my hubby at a race in another town and barrel raced 2 horses drove home and had 2 small pieces of pizza with a glass of cranberry juice. That's it. This morning I gained 1 1/2 lbs.... YIKES!!!! I'm about 15 lbs heavier than I'd like to be and it's frankly starting to depress me... I drink plenty of water all day long and although I did eat late (about 9:30pm) we usually have to eat that late and it's never been a problem before. I USED to be able to eat 3 squares a day and not work near as hard and didn't gain any weight. HOWEVER I feel pretty darn good and my muscle wasting has completely diminished. Only graves symptom I still have is the peripheral neuropathy. Anyone have any problems similar to mine this long after surgery? Carrying around this much additional weight is just exhausting. Especially when you can't eat anything to keep your energy up.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sidpb,

What are your current labs?

I gained some weight post op and had issues with fluid retention due to being hypo so any labs you can post should hopefully let us know where you are.

If you are not converting well and your FT-3 is on he low side that is a reason for weight gain - it sure was for me.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I, too, am interested in seeing your labs. Now, I'm not dropping weight like there's no tomorrow, but I am seeing a difference. When were your last labs done?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> I lost 22 lbs (about 10lbs of which I could have done without). Then had my thyroid removed in mid February and now I can't keep the weight off no matter what I do. Dr said I'm still a little high (WHAT!?!?) and wanted to reduce my synthyroid but I had a heart attack so he only had me cut the pill in half one day of the week. Been about a month. Still gaining. Yesterday for instance I got up at 5:45am. Worked out on weights and hula hoop for about 1 1/2 hours. Had 3 cups of coffee with skim milk, and a granola bar (nature valley fruit and nut). Stripped and waxed the kitchen, both bathrooms and the washroom floor (took about 2 hours) washed 2 horses then had lunch which was 1 diced tomato and 1/2 diced cucumber with low fat Italian Dressing and a small handful of dried fruit and almonds. Then cleaned 4 corrals (took about an hour) then showered went to work for a couple of hours, met my hubby at a race in another town and barrel raced 2 horses drove home and had 2 small pieces of pizza with a glass of cranberry juice. That's it. This morning I gained 1 1/2 lbs.... YIKES!!!! I'm about 15 lbs heavier than I'd like to be and it's frankly starting to depress me... I drink plenty of water all day long and although I did eat late (about 9:30pm) we usually have to eat that late and it's never been a problem before. I USED to be able to eat 3 squares a day and not work near as hard and didn't gain any weight. HOWEVER I feel pretty darn good and my muscle wasting has completely diminished. Only graves symptom I still have is the peripheral neuropathy. Anyone have any problems similar to mine this long after surgery? Carrying around this much additional weight is just exhausting. Especially when you can't eat anything to keep your energy up.:confused:


I am with the others in that we need to see your most current lab results with the ranges. Different labs use different ranges.

Also, what is your current dosage of Synthroid? What was a little high; did he say?


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm with the others on seeing lab results. I put on 9 lbs post op (in about a 2 weeks time period) and have manage to loose a whopping 1 of those. I know it is depressing to see that scale just go up and up no matter what you do. Hoping you find answers soon!


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm about due to go back in again and this time I'll ask for a printout of my labs. One of the F's was normal and one was slightly elevated. The last week I've also started to get extremely tired. I just feel wore out all the time. It feels like I've run a marathon. My body is just beat. I fall asleep at the drop of a hat. It seems like there's something wrong. Of course I've also been on Augmentin (500mg) for several weeks now and a impetigo ointment they have me putting in my nose for a strep infection that just won't go away. Could that possibly be the problem? If I call the office will they tell me my labs?


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

stacy80 said:


> I'm with the others on seeing lab results. I put on 9 lbs post op (in about a 2 weeks time period) and have manage to loose a whopping 1 of those. I know it is depressing to see that scale just go up and up no matter what you do. Hoping you find answers soon!


I put on 15 lbs in 2 weeks after my thyroid removal. And I haven't lost a pound - in fact I've gained 4 more. YIKES!


----------

